# not Florida fishing but still fishing



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Made our annual trip to Minnesota for vikings game this weekend and made a trip out to do some walleye fishing. brought home 12 threw back another at least 10. I know its not anything around Florida but its still good fishing


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

nice mess of fish some good eating


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice. I went up there this summer too. Wanted to go Muskie fishing on Mille Lacs but they weren't biting because they were post spawn, so settled for some smallmouth. A lot of fun. Caught a Twins game too and many many local microbrews. Good times in Minnesota. I would like to live there, but I think the winters would crush me!! 

AP


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Haha personally the Florida winter is tough for me...I need some cold from time to time


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fill us Florida boys in on how ya'll catch them?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Great tasting fish right there! :thumbup:


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

We got em vertical jigging fatheads but trolling rapalas and lindy rigs are good too


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fresh Water Prime Rib.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Loved walleye and northern pike fishing when I lived up north for a while...great tasting fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Loved walleye and northern pike fishing when I lived up north for a while...great tasting fish.


I hear ya man. Do a lot of both walleye & pike fishing every time I'm back in WI on my summer breaks.


----------

